# Zimbabwe - Jewel of Africa



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*chimanimani*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*gonherozhou national park*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Hwange national park*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Victoria falls town*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great idea to show Zimbabwe to the world Zimbo! Well at least the world of SSC


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*domboshawa*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*chimanimani*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Mutare*

Mutare is the third largest city


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*nyanga*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Mutare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*lake kariba*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls bridge*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*great zimbabwe*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls bridge*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/GoldenPeacockVillaMutare?fref=ts


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry please read the sticky photos posting rules then you can PM me when you are ready to credit all the photos or you can start a new thread with the info of the photos source and the owners names. Thanks!

Btw, its a great thread and I love the photos


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*hwange*










https://www.facebook.com/olwenevans...25420677391/10151557872247392/?type=3&theater

by olwen photography


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/olwenevans...25420677391/10151667671712392/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mich...413069405?id=369603413069405&sk=photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21086507896.95560.112783812896&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls rainforest*




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440402176058929.1073741839.437570673008746&type=3


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/AfrodizzyA...7570673008746/440418529390627/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1780881_10151971504473091_825885264_n.png


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....-9/1978711_10151964079828091_1046239863_n.png


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1653868_10151952280193091_1807146562_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....0-9/1463949_10151819735223091_871515585_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1001898_10151990346783091_781252556_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*matopos hill*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1424459_645558928821305_1747569649_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/l/t1.0-9/1525332_658330137544184_264793171_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Rhodes Matopos National Park.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...323947.-2207520000.1395167850.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4913701.105816.383865868323947&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...427.1073741826.383865868323947&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....1.0-9/971626_563679263675939_1823310296_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....0-9/1979480_10152058533628462_817164596_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1017728_10151613453598462_1776392434_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1939644_732259830132193_1823916109_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1.0-9/218119_209001169124731_5411157_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*lake kariba*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/BumiHills/...0.1395169572./680984641926379/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*lake kariba*




























https://www.facebook.com/BumiHills/...0.1395169864./286087891416058/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1.0-9/316037_291674527524061_893704120_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*lake kariba*



























https://www.facebook.com/BumiHills/...0.1395169856./336131073078406/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/crestahote...1225963961590/574775085940007/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/65299_436971306620_8335239_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*sunset*





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.436930001620.233721.77278381620&type=3


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Gweru*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...263.1073741830.746760928673578&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Bulawayo*



















https://www.facebook.com/UntitledCh...0.1395172122./617427628328821/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Bulawayo*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/484839_584856041606581_750687141_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Bulawayo*





































https://www.facebook.com/4421153992...2115399213980/584855044940014/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*



























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...213963.-2207520000.1395172592.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=538995022797244&set=t.1258961507&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*harare*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/16320_586608248035921_1457659896_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*rhodes nyanga*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4161391.124789.315084218521660&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...296.1073741838.315084218521660&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*pamushana*




























https://www.facebook.com/VisitZimba...6057797520386/128339740625525/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/VisitZimba...6057797520386/128340020625497/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://singita.com/photo-video/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*serengeti pamushana*



















http://singita.com/serengeti-house/photos/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*pamushana*










http://singita.com/pamushana-lodge/photos/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://singita.com/pamushana-lodge/photos/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5129211.110500.315084218521660&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....1.0-9/536595_415676805129067_1596405758_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/557881_10200701420398763_1278386812_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*green wood park harare*



















http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/88605434.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/zimbojam/photos


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harare*



















https://www.facebook.com/DeanosDine...0.1395179041./356733247773217/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*harare*




































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...010883.-2207520000.1395179271.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls*



















www.cresta.com


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Meikles hotel*














































http://www.meikles.com/galleries/8/public-areas


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....1.0-9/1779723_535748479856055_320660572_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...791513.-2207520000.1395179867.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.meikles.com/galleries/8/public-areas


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*zambezi river*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56103983.66378.306393922791513&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56103983.66378.306393922791513&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56103983.66378.306393922791513&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.greatzimbabweguide.com/helicopter-flight-wild-horizons/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.greatzimbabweguide.com/helicopter-flight-wild-horizons/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.greatzimbabweguide.com/kariba-gallery/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...262123.-2207520000.1395185646.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...262123.-2207520000.1395185646.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/399654_458286987526560_793895698_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/37476_146432905373961_7815387_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vard...483099270?id=135846483099270&sk=photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1.0-9/552412_10150929439487045_40038668_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/victoriafa...1395264522./10150602181707045/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/victoriafa...1395264478./10150929424122045/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...818704.-2207520000.1395264771.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...818704.-2207520000.1395264771.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*harare*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/safaripartners/12311378445/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12660044403/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Prem...484487657?id=122557484487657&sk=photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/971784_10151510657717897_2124120275_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0-9/1013094_10151617916172897_120043444_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...997897.1073741826.112783812896&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1964887_711230322294482_2072514894_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978090.-2207520000.1395312964.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978090.-2207520000.1395312964.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/64718893.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://gonexc.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/teasouth.jpg?w=1000&h=


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-LqKm4Qc4u7Y/Tv2QfGXmjDI/AAAAAAAABTE/1HAs40rAYUc


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7228/7403734350_778c10b766_z.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*borrowdale*



























https://www.facebook.com/samlevysborrowdale/photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*borrowdale*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...652311.-2207520000.1395314800.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*west gate*









https://www.facebook.com/SterKineko...5951414129956/485161334875627/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...308.1073741840.102766009840380&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Borrowdale sam levy's village*


















http://www.samlevysvillage.com/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*borrowdale*



























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...952678.-2207520000.1395323401.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*paraih state*



























https://www.facebook.com/PariahStat...2799353127413/579783815428966/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*fishing*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324569.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*kariba*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324691.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324861.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324861.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324569.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*silver sunset*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324836.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...846991.-2207520000.1395324836.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Inn.On.Rup...0.1395406869./702477583113929/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1011895_693964840631870_796759708_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...960881.-2207520000.1395407225.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Khami Ruins*

Khami Ruins is an extensive complex of stonewalled sites that lies just west of Bulawayo.



> It is one of Zimbabwe’s World Heritage Sites and was the capital of the Butua State, its leaders reigning at Khami from about AD 1450 until its fiery destructive around AD 1644. A small site museum provides useful background information to the site itself.







































http://www.nationalgallerybyo.com/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

The Matobo National Park forms the core of the Matobo or Matopos Hills, an area of granite kopjes and wooded valleys commencing some 35 kilometres south of Bulawayo, southern Zimbabwe. 



> The hills were formed over 2 billion years ago with granite being forced to the surface, this has eroded to produce smooth "whaleback dwalas" and broken kopjes, strewn with boulders and interspersed with thickets of vegetation. Mzilikazi, founder of the Ndebele nation, gave the area its name, meaning 'Bald Heads'











http://www.nationalgallerybyo.com/


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*harare*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

http://ethos-photographic.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/harare-cityscape-harare-zimbabwe.html


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/EthosbyRud...9097245105793/308669919148524/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/rudonyangulu/photos


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...101045.-2207520000.1395531383.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/rudonyangulu/photos


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...101045.-2207520000.1395531382.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ScottyphotographyZim/photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...812896.-2207520000.1395853367.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...812896.-2207520000.1395853367.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ScottyphotographyZim/photos_stream


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...812896.-2207520000.1395853360.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...812896.-2207520000.1395853360.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls*


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151598245490411&set=o.232326806792059&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...086619.-2207520000.1395964352.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...086619.-2207520000.1395964352.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...086619.-2207520000.1395964388.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...086619.-2207520000.1395964388.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...086619.-2207520000.1395964388.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1376983_648515288512521_520242201_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/nativetrai...0.1395964687./738807879471772/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/nativetrai...0.1395964687./738807879471772/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/nativetrai...0.1395964687./738807879471772/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*shona rural village*









https://www.facebook.com/nativetrai...0.1395964884./541883405830888/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7456222897.469855.112783812896&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

rural nyanga








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150104663271053.277118.118386456052&type=


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

rural nyanga


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27.1073741829.1400736710176828&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27.1073741829.1400736710176828&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/asantephot...0.1395966825./490031961107558/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...364.1073741827.322481691181335&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

tonga people in victoria falls






















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24474765.71142.322481691181335&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*rural binga*



















https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/304857_322881204474717_1533429707_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88971198.85450.322481691181335&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88971198.85450.322481691181335&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150684139207613&set=o.432247410122257&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ChiloGorge...0.1395968575./670683599611969/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ChiloGorge...0.1395968644./563433710336959/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

chagaana


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ChiloGorge...0.1395968644./563433710336959/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ChiloGorge...0.1395968644./563433710336959/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/1225574844...0.1395979029./637678442975556/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/1225574844...0.1395979029./637678442975556/?type=3&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

zimbo1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88971198.85450.322481691181335&type=3&theater


:shocked:

I wouldnt dare..you got those pictures of devils pool?


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Rain Drops said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I wouldnt dare..you got those pictures of devils pool?


neither would I here are some pics of devils pool




































https://www.facebook.com/DevilsPool...0.1396038819./502941049754746/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....0-9/208465_10151796260088524_1435828846_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

wild gesse harare

















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38949666.97272.122399024437650&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*victoria falls*


















https://www.facebook.com/DevilsPool...0.1396038819./493258577389660/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94049728.99327.113278788702585&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...155.1073741872.113278788702585&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...595.1073741841.113278788702585&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/406851_488709794492814_216919197_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/WILDISLIFE...0.1397101272./744827468884175/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/WILDISLIFE...0.1397101272./744827468884175/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/WILDISLIFE...0.1397101312./704536326246623/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ThetfordGa...0.1397102013./146474995546553/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ThetfordGa...0.1397101974./164959570364762/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/LeopardRoc...0677919984261/342074375844614/?type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/LeopardRoc...0.1399304606./735244459860935/?type=3&theater


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Alevikon


----------



## sjtuvincent (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/578019_417668194912494_2101585881_n.jpg


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...277448.-2207520000.1400373790.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...277448.-2207520000.1400373790.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...277448.-2207520000.1400374323.&type=3&theater


----------



## zimbo1 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## astroz (Mar 21, 2014)

one of the more beautiful countries in africa sad mugabe messed it up


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

:cheers:


----------

